# درفلة اسياخ النحاس النقى 99.999%



## hishamfrhat (9 يوليو 2010)

صناعة درفلة اسياخ النحاس من الصناعات الصعبة وخاصة الذى يستخدم بعد ذلك فى سحب الكابلات الكهربية وذلك لصعوبة المواصفات الى تطلب منها وعلى الرغم من زيادة الطلب عليها عالميا الا اننا فى وطننا العربى ما زلنا لا نعطى هذة الصناعة حقها حيث لا يوجد فى عالمنا العربى سوى ما يقارب خمسة مصانع ثلاثة منها فى مصروللاسف تدار معظمها بايدى هندية لذا اجد من الضرورة افراد مساحة لنشر الخبرات والقاء الضوء على هذة الصناعة المعقدة والمهمة لذا ارجو التثبيت 
وفقنى اللة واياكم لما فية خير هذةالامة


----------



## ديدين (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و لكن أين الموضوع ؟؟؟


----------



## ديدين (9 يوليو 2010)

في إنتظار الموضوع، أستسمح الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع، أضع بين أيدي المتصفح هذه الصورة التي تبين مراحل إنتاج مختلف أنواع السبائك النحاسية


----------



## المهندس خالد حمادي (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة . 
توجد في العراق شركة كبيرة لصناعة المنتجات النحاسية ومنها القضبان وتوجد في هذة الشركة التي تعمل بخبرات عراقية عة مصانع ومنها انتاج الانابيب النحاسية والقضبان والاشرطة والالواح


----------



## المهندس خالد حمادي (9 يوليو 2010)

اسم هذة الشركة شركة الشهيد العامة


----------



## المهندس خالد حمادي (9 يوليو 2010)

هناك تكنلوجيا لانتاج قضبان النحاس النقي تسمى up casting يتم انتاج القضبان بواسطة السباكة او الصب الى الاعلى وبشكل مستمر 
مع الشكر المهندس خالد الحمادي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (17 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع 
حيث أنني أعمل في هذا المجال 
والمشكله التي تواجهنا حتي الآن هو موضوع الجوده وخصوصاً إن عملية الصب المستمر فيها عملية الكنترول علي الجوده صعبه بعض الشئ, عملية الدرفله نفسها تختلف من شركة لأخري 
نحن ننتج منتج COPPER ROD 8mmوالذي بدوره يتم سحبه مرة أخري لإنتاج الكابلات الكهربائيه Fine Wires or Power cables


----------



## عمراياد (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا على المشاركات


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (23 يوليو 2010)




----------



## hishamfrhat (21 أغسطس 2010)

اخى gold_fire_engineer السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الجودة فى مرحلة الصب ليست بالصعوبة التى تتخيلها وان شاء اللة يمكننا تبادل الخبرات فقط اخبرنى بتكنولوجيا التصنيع لديك هل هى امريكية CDS ام ايطالية وانشاء اللة ستجد ان اللة قد يسر الامر لك


----------



## ajami (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ hishamfrhat
اين الموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------

